# 1&1 verlangt Gutschrift zurück



## Steffen27de (6 Dezember 2004)

Hi,

wir haben seit geraumer Zeit einen Vertrag mit 1&1. Usprünglich war es ein Volumen-Tarif. Vor ca. zwei Monaten hat meine Frau dann die Hotline von denen angerufen und angefragt, unter welchen Bedingungen wir zu 1&1 Plus wechseln können.  Meine Frau hat ihm gesagt, wir hätten gern 

die FritzBox Fon, 
den DSL-Anschluß bei der Telekom und 
eine reine Flatrate
und wollte wissen, wie es mit der Gutschrift über 99 EUR aussieht.

Er meinte darauifhin, daß das kein Problem wäre. Wir müßten nur unseren Fair-Preis Tarif im Control-Center kündigen und ihm ein Fax schicken, daß wir als Altkunde zu den alten AGB kündigen würden. Das haben wir dann auch gemacht. Weiterhin hat er auf Anfrage bestätigt, daß wir die 99 EUR gutgeschrieben bekommen.  Er hat es sogar einmal von sich aus gesagt.  Da für es für uns nicht ganz durchsichtig war, ob wir die die Gutschrift erhalten, haben wir ja die Hotline auch angerufen ....

Naja nach erfolgten zwei Gutschriften in den letzten Monaten, bekamen wir ein Schreiben von 1&1, daß die die Gutschrift zurückmöchten, und zwar mit der nächsten Rechnung. 

Wir finden das eine absolute Frechheit. Der Typ (Name ist bekannt) an der Hotline wußte doch oder wissen müssen, daß wir keinen Anspruch haben. Trotzdem hat er es  uns 2x zugesagt. Das Fax mit der Kündigung, wo drinsteht, daß wir Altkunde sind, haben wir auch noch. 

Nun behauptet 1&1 daß die Voraussetzungen für die Gutschrift nicht erfüllt sind. Wir wären Altkunde etc. Sie hätten das angebliche erst heute festgestellt.

Also das doch reine [edit] , die an [edit] grenzt. Wir hätten den Vertrag niemals so abgeschlossen (12 Monate Laufzeit). Wir wollten die Gutschrift.

Was meint ihr dazu? Wir überlegen, einen Anwalt zu konsultieren.

Steffen


----------



## IT-Schrauber (6 Dezember 2004)

Das ist auch wohl das einzige, was Dir hier geraten werden kann, Rechtsberatung ist hier nicht erlaubt  Meine ganz persoenliche Ansicht dazu: Haarige Sache. Ich verlasse mich aus gutem Grund (gebranntes Kind usw.) nicht auf mündliche Zusagen, sondern nur auf schriftliche Informationen. Das mag zwar nicht ganz wasserdicht sein, bietet aber schonmal einigen Schutz gegen solche "Drueckerkolonnenmentalität". Oft werden Praemien fuer Vertragsabschluesse gewaehrt, was natuerlich fuer manchen eine Verlockung darstellt. Auf jeden Fall solltet Ihr euch über diesen Menschen beschweren, ich unterstelle GMX mal, dass die durchaus ein Interesse daran haben, nicht durch solche Mitarbeiter ins Gerede zu kommen. Wenn sich die Beschwerden haeufen, koennte da durchaus jemand zustaendiges ins Gruebeln kommen


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Dezember 2004)

IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist auch wohl das einzige, was Dir hier geraten werden kann, Rechtsberatung ist hier nicht erlaubt


... und wird auch nicht erfolgen.

Und da eine allgemeine Beantwortung vorliegend auch nicht möglich ist, wirst du dich auf jenen Weg begeben müssen.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2004)

*Hi*

Hi,

erstmal Danke für die Antworten.

1&1 möchte nun den vollen Betrag von der nächsten Rechnung abbuchen. Wir möchten gern nur den unstreitigen Betrag einziehen lassen. Muß man da einen Widerspruch verfassen???? Gibt es da Vorlagen? 

Ungern möchten wir die komplette Einzugsermächtigung entziehen. 

Steffen


----------



## Reducal (6 Dezember 2004)

@ Steffen,

Es braucht nicht Sascha´s Kristallkugel um vorhersagen zu können, dass ein Provider bei einer eigenmächtigen Teilzahlung den Account sperren wird.
Das mit der Bezahlung eines unstrittigen Teiles betrifft mEn nur Rechungspositionen, die nicht aus eigenem Recht (z. B. T-Com und call-by-call-Verbinungen) erhoben werden. Hier stellt Dir 1&1 eine eigene Rechnung, von deren Erfüllung Dein weiterer Wertegang als Kunde abhängt.


----------



## IT-Schrauber (7 Dezember 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> IT-Schrauber schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Herrje, sollte man das sicherheitshalber auch noch explizit dazusagen? Ich glaub, ich muss mir doch noch nen Disclaimer zusammenbauen fuer die Signatur 
Nicht falsch auffassen, ist keine Meckerei, eher ein Stoßseufzer angesichts der Absurditäten, denen man heutzutage so ausgeliefert sein kann  Ich bin auf jeden Fall über jeden Hinweis zu potentiellen Stolperfallen dankbar


----------



## Der Jurist (7 Dezember 2004)

IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> .... angesichts der Absurditäten, denen man heutzutage so ausgeliefert sein kann  Ich bin auf jeden Fall über jeden Hinweis zu potentiellen Stolperfallen dankbar



Heutzutage, nein, seit 1935 .....   war wider den jüdischen Geist in der Rechtsberatung erlassen worden, wirkt bis heute.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2004)

Musst Du eigentlich immer das letzte Wort haben, Katzenhai?  0


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Musst Du eigentlich immer das letzte Wort haben, Katzenhai?  0


(J/N/V)


----------



## IT-Schrauber (7 Dezember 2004)

Herrje, Asche auf mein Haupt. Zum einen falsch gelesen (ein grosses "Tut mir leid" und eine Runde Getränke nach Wahl auf meinen Deckel an KatzenHai und Der Jurist) und dann auch noch nicht eingeloggt gewesen. Ich stell mich jetzt in die Ecke und schäm mich ne Runde :unbekannt:


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

das Rechtsberatungsgesetz ist mir incl. aller Standardaussagen (jüdischer Geist etc) bekannt. Ich hatte eigentlich die Hoffnung hier auch andere Opfer von 1&1 zu finden.

Nun denn: wir hatten zwei hochinteressante Gespräche mit der 1&1 Hotline

Handlangerin Nr. 1: "Sie gehen zum Anwalt (lautes Gelächter). Dann bitte tun sie das. " "Wir sperren Ihren Anschluß und werden die Angelegenheit einem Inkassobüro geben"

Handlanger Nr. 2: "Bitte geben Sie den Sachverhalt schriftlich an uns. Wir bearbeiten den dann." Der meint mit bearbeiten wohl die Übergabe an ein Inkassounternehmen.

Also wird unsere ganze Leitung gesperrt, wenn wir den unstreitigen Betrag überweisen??? Und den streitigen nicht.????

Von einem Inkassounternehmen lasse ich mich nicht einschüchtern.

Steffen


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Also wird unsere ganze Leitung gesperrt, wenn wir den unstreitigen Betrag überweisen??? Und den streitigen nicht.???



Guckst Du hier:
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkv_1998/__19.html

Der Witz dabei ist, dass 1&1 überhaupt keine Forderung für Verbindungsentgelte geltend macht.


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2004)

Steffen schrieb:
			
		

> Also wird unsere ganze Leitung gesperrt, wenn wir den unstreitigen Betrag überweisen?


Was für eine Leitung? 1&1 liefert doch blos den Internetzugang oder wickeln die auch Deine Telefonie ab?


----------



## Gluko (7 Dezember 2004)

Hi zusammen,

sicherlich ist die Art und Weise des Umgangs mit euch als Kunden nicht in Ordnung, und schon garnicht, dass etwas telefonisch zugesagt wird, was sich dann an Luftnummer erweist.

Allerdings steht schon im Angebot der DSL-Plus Tarife, dass diese Konditionen mit Hard- und Software plus einer Gutschrift nur für Neukunden gilt, die innerhalb der letzten 3 Monate nicht Kunden bei 1&1 waren. Außerdem ist dort auch die Mindestvertragslaufzeit von 12 Monaten vermerkt.

Hättet ihr euch dies mal genauer durchgelesen, wäre euch 'ne Menge Ärger erspart geblieben. Ich habe wegen der Laufzeit nicht zu 1&1 DSL-Plus gewechselt, sondern habe meinen normalen Comfort Vertrag so gelassen wie gehabt.

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 Dezember 2004)

Gluko schrieb:
			
		

> Hättet ihr euch dies mal genauer durchgelesen, wäre euch 'ne Menge Ärger erspart geblieben. Ich habe wegen der Laufzeit nicht zu 1&1 DSL-Plus gewechselt, sondern habe meinen normalen Comfort Vertrag so gelassen wie gehabt.


Naj, das ist ja ein wertvoller Ratschlag.

Offensichtlich wurden aber die Bedingungen des Tarifwechsels vom Threaderöffner separat ausgehandelt und 1&1 hat die Gutschrift ja sogar von der eigenen Rechnung in Abzug gebracht.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2004)

*1&1*



> Allerdings steht schon im Angebot der DSL-Plus Tarife, dass diese Konditionen mit Hard- und Software plus einer Gutschrift nur für Neukunden gilt, die innerhalb der letzten 3 Monate nicht Kunden bei 1&1 waren. Außerdem ist dort auch die Mindestvertragslaufzeit von 12 Monaten vermerkt.



Nun rate mal, warum wir die Hotline angerufen haben. Die Gutschrift gilt auch für Wechsler. Der Typ an der Hotline hat eben gesagt, das träfe auf uns zu.





> Hättet ihr euch dies mal genauer durchgelesen, wäre euch 'ne Menge Ärger erspart geblieben.



Das Argument muß sich 1&1 auch entgegenhalten lassen.  Wenn wirt etwas nicht verstehen, deshalb die Hotline anrufen, erwarte ich eine kompetente Antwort.

Wer sonst als die Mitarbeiter von 1&1 muß die Vertragsinhalte kennen. Wir hätten doch gar nichts gesagt, wenn wir den Vertrag ohne jede Beratung abgeschlossen hätten.

Morgen um 10:00 haben wir nen' Termin beim RA. Dann sehen wir weiter.

Steffen


----------



## Gluko (8 Dezember 2004)

Hi Steffen,

na dann drücke ich euch mal feste die Daumen, dass ihr Erfolg habt. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, finde ich das Verhalten des "Typs" an der Hotline nicht korrekt, aber ohne das ihr eine schriftliche Bestätigung für die Gutschrift habt?! Naja, ich hab' da meine Zweifel.

@haudraufundschluss,

klar ist das ein wertvoller Ratschlag, da ich so die 3-Monats Kündigungsfrist behalte und mich nicht für 12 Monate an einen Provider zu binden brauche für eine Gutschrift, die ich dann doch nicht bekomme.

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Bremsklotz (9 Dezember 2004)

> Allerdings steht schon im Angebot der DSL-Plus Tarife, dass diese Konditionen mit Hard- und Software plus einer Gutschrift nur für Neukunden gilt, die innerhalb der letzten 3 Monate nicht Kunden bei 1&1 waren. Außerdem ist dort auch die Mindestvertragslaufzeit von 12 Monaten vermerkt.


@Steffen
Ich bin ebenfalls schon lange 1 & 1 Kunde und durch eure Anfrage gerade noch an dem "Providerwechsel" zu 1 & 1 und DSL PLUS vorbeigeschrammt.
Ich wollte an sich nur einen Tarifwechsel durchführen, gemeinerweise von DSL Plus Comfort (€ 9,90 lt. Werbung inkl. 5000 MB Freivolumen*) zu DSL Plus Start (€ 6,90 inkl. 2000 MB Freivolumen) was mir dicke reicht. Vorher war das problemlos möglich, man hat ca. 2 Tage vor dem Abrechnungstermin den neuen Tarif angeklickt und bekam kurz darauf auch die Bestätigung dafür. Der galt dann für mind. 1 Monat, klarer Fall und auch ok.
Jetzt habe ich erst mal vergeblich überhaupt den Button für den Tarifwechsel gesucht. Das nennt sich jetzt salbungsvoll "UPGRADE" von einem "downgrade"  :lol: wie ich es will, keine Rede.
Also nun "Upgrade" angeklickt, den Tarif angeklickt mit DSL Plus Start, nun bekam ich eine Mail, dass ich kein unterschriebenes Fax an 1 & 1 geschickt hätte, und ich möchte das doch bitte innerhalb 7 Tagen nachholen, ich kann mich bremsen.
Damit hätte ich also einem Providerwechsel zugestimmt und als Altkunde keinen Anspruch auf den Erlass des Bereitstellungpreises.
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, darf ich als Altkunde dann noch mal € 99,95 zahlen, nur damit ich bei 1 & 1 Komplettkunde bin, 
die Grundgebühr  zahle ich dann auch an 1 & 1 und nicht wie bisher an die Telekomiker.

*In meiner Rechnung steht als Tarif: 1 & 1 DSL COMFORT, ohne das Wörtchen "PLUS"
und deshalb auch sicher nach wie vor nur 2000 MB Freivolumen und nicht 5000 MB wie in der Werbung.

Ich blicke da bei 1 & 1 nicht mehr durch, was die Tarife angeht.

Wer hilft mir auf die Sprünge?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 Dezember 2004)

Gluko schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, finde ich das Verhalten des "Typs" an der Hotline nicht korrekt, aber ohne das ihr eine schriftliche Bestätigung für die Gutschrift habt?! Naja, ich hab' da meine Zweifel.


Die hat er doch: Die Gutschrift ist ja in Abzug gebracht worden. Da kommt man dann bei 1&1 in Erklärungsnot, warum das zunächst gemacht wurde.


----------



## Gluko (10 Dezember 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Die hat er doch: Die Gutschrift ist ja in Abzug gebracht worden. ...


Hi haudraufundschluss,

siehst Du, das unterscheidet den Moderator vom normalene Rookie!   
Solche "Feinheiten" übersieht unsereiner schnell.  

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Anonymous (10 Dezember 2004)

*Hi*

Hi, 

das weitere Vorgehen ist abgeklärt. Ich werde über den Fortgang der Angelegenheit berichten



> Ich blicke da bei 1 & 1 nicht mehr durch, was die Tarife angeht.



GENAU DAS ist das Problem. Wir sind - was wir jetzt herausgefunden haben -   mit per 1&1 Hotline zu der Alturo GmbH durchgestellt worden.  Das entnehmen wir der Faxnummer dur uns vom Hotlinemitarbeiter gegeben wurde. Die Mitarbeiter in diesem Hause wußten offenbar nicht, wie die Tarife genau gestrickt sind. Und diese Unwissenheit soll der Kunde jetzt ausbaden.

Nocheinmal: wir haben keine Kenntnis was wann wo im Netzt von 1&1 stand. Wir haben alles über Telefon gemacht. Lediglich der alte Vertrag wurde per Mausklick im Control-Center gekündigt. Das Startguthaben ist uns bis auf 30 EUR gutgeschrieben wurden. Alles wie abgesprochen, bis der Brief von 1&1 kam.

Das Beste zum Schluß: 1&1 behauptet, daß wir doch schon die Box für 26,90 behalten könnten. Die würde uns für diesen Preis auch nicht zustehen. Die 99 EUR wolle man aber zurück haben. Was ist das denn für ein Geschäftsgebaren? Naja und schließlich steht im Brief: 

"Wie wir nun festgestellt haben, wurde bei 1&1 in den vergangenen drei Monaten ein 1&1 DSL Vertrag mit Ihren Kundendaten geführt. Das bedeutet, daß die Bedingungen für die Gutschrift leider nicht erfüllt sind."

Und das behaupten die, nachdem wir dort ein Jahr Kunde sind. Da fält einen nichts mehr zu ein.

Steffen


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2004)

Bei mir ist es fast genau die selbe Geschichte: Als Altkunde bei 1&1 angerufen und sich über die Bedingungen zu denen man als Bestandskunde den Tarif wechseln kann beschwert (12-monatige Verlängerung ohne Gegenleistung wenn man T-DSL behalten möchte) , der Typ von der Hotline (Name bekannt) sagt mir alles klar, den alten Vertrag gem. alten AGBs kündigen und alles sei in Ordnung. FritzBox erhalten und 3 Rechnungen lang das Guthaben.

Nun nach genau 4 Monaten Rückforderung des gesamten Guthabens. Ich finde, dass die Absprache mit der 1&1-Hotline eine Abweichung von deren AGBs ist. Die haben das alles ja akzeptiert. Nach 4 Monaten zu behaupten, dass sei ein Buchungsfehler gewesen ist eine Unverschämtheit. 

Warum sollte man als Kunde an einer telefonischen Zusage zweifeln ?

Stefan


----------



## Perilla (13 Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute, 

habe vergangene Woche ebenfalls einen Brief von 1und1 bekommen, sie würden die Gutschrift zurückbuchen, da sie mir als Altkunde nicht zustünde (bin schon ewig und 3 Tage bei 1und1).

Nun weiss ich von Gutschrift überhaupt nichts, ich habe vom Tarif DSL Time100 (der mir gesperrt wurde) auf die FairFlat (1&1 DSL PLUS Fair-Preis-Option) gewechselt und habe dazu ein FonBoard von AVM erhalten (darauf kam es mir an).

Ich hatte das alles mit einem Mitarbeiter der Hotline abgesprochen, sagte, der alte Vertrag wäre fristlos gekündigt worden, was ich denn nun machen könne.

Er bot mir an, den gleichen neu abzuschliessen (time100) oder aber auf die FairFlat umzusteigen und dazu den Router zu erhalten. Von Gutschrift war nie die Rede. Wieso fordern die etwas zurück, das ich m.E. gar nicht erhalten habe? 

Oder meinen die womöglich die Subvention für den Router? Wenn ich das zurückbezahlen muss bin ich aber wirklich total sauer, schliesslich wäre ich zu einem anderen Provider gegangen, wäre mir das von der Hotline nicht so vorgeschlagen worden wäre (s.o.).  Ich muss doch als Kunde davon ausgehen, dass mir von der Hotline vorgeschlagene Vorgehensweisen auch korrekt sind (war ja nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen).

Ich sehe das so, dass ich mich für die Subvention des Routers für 12 Monate gebunden habe. Ich wüsste auch nichts davon, dass ich jetzt mit dem DSL Anschluss von der t-Com zu 1und1 gewechselt wäre, da hätte ich doch gesondert was unterschreiben müssen? 

Und Gutschrift hab ich wirklich keine bekommen, eben im Konto gecheckt.

Etwas verwirrt

Perilla


----------



## Steffen27de (13 Dezember 2004)

*Hi*

Hallo,



> der Typ von der Hotline (Name bekannt) sagt mir alles klar, den alten Vertrag gem. alten AGBs kündigen und alles sei in Ordnung. FritzBox erhalten und 3 Rechnungen lang das Guthaben.



wäre es Dir möglich, mir den Namen per persönliche Nachricht zukommen zu lassen?? Ich wäre Dir sehr dankbar. Übrigens. Dazu mußt Du Dich hier anmelden. Eine weitere Frage: Hast Du eine Faxnummer aus Zweibrücken bekommen?

Die "Aktion" hat bei 1&1 wohl Methode. 

Steffen


----------



## Bremsklotz (13 Dezember 2004)

@ Perilla


> Etwas verwirrt


Nur etwas??

Ich suche also schon seit Tagen vergeblich nach einer Möglichkeit meinen Tarif zu wechseln, hoffnungslos.
Ich lande jedesmal bei "DSL PLUS" und damit verbunden der Providerwechsel zu 1 & 1 ohne einen Vorteil zu sehen, im Gegenteil.
Ich habe das Gefühl, die gehen damit auf Dummenfang und bin zur Zeit stinksauer auf 1 & 1.


> Ich sehe das so, dass ich mich für die Subvention des Routers für 12 Monate gebunden habe.


Ja, so habe ich das auch interpretiert, aber gegen eine Vertragsbindung spricht ja eigentlich nichts, denn das handhaben alle so, das ist auch verständlich, zu verschenken haben die nämlich auch nichts. 


> Ich wüsste auch nichts davon, dass ich jetzt mit dem DSL Anschluss von der t-Com zu 1und1 gewechselt wäre, da hätte ich doch gesondert was unterschreiben müssen?


Richtig, ich wurde per Mail aufgefordert ein unterschriebenes Fax an 1 & 1 zurück zu senden, das habe ich aber nicht getan und werde ich auch nicht tun, solange ich nicht exakt weiß, auf was ich mich da einlasse.
Denn ob ich nun die Grundgebühr für DSL bei der T-Com bezahle oder bei 1 & 1 ist gehupft , wie gesprungen.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2004)

Hi Bremsklotz,

hier steht, wie man bei 1&1 den Tarif wechseln kann:

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-1und1/200-3.html

Habe ich im September erfolgreich so gemacht.
Da das Ganze schon ein paar Tage alt ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht, ob das noch geht.
Man bindet sich damit allerdings 12 Monate an 1&1....

schreib mal, ob es geklappt hat.

Klaus


----------



## klaus-wick (18 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

der letzte Beitrag war von mir (mein erster), nur mit dem einloggen hatte das noch nicht so geklappt.....

Klaus


----------



## Bremsklotz (18 Dezember 2004)

@Klaus-Wick
Vielen Dank für den Tip. Nur telefonisch geht bei mir leider nichts mehr, wegen Spätertaubtheit.
Ich hatte mich vor ein paar Tagen an meinen Bekannten gewandt, er ist Powerseller bei 1 & 1. Er wollte es für mich erledigen. Deshalb muss ich auch jetzt erst mal abwarten, bevor da vielleicht ein Durcheinander entsteht, weil von 2 Seiten zu verschiedenen Zeiten was geändert werden soll.
Wenn da nichts passiert, werde ich deinen Tip im neuen Jahr dann mal probieren. Fax habe ich mir herunter geladen.


----------

